# We Are All Connected



## smileyml (8. Februar 2011)

Die guten Drahtgittermodelle...
...oder was verbindet uns alle...
...oder sind wir nicht alle vernetzt.

*Und da stellt sich mir doch die Frage: Wie sieht euer Netzwerk denn aus?*






Der neue WWF Spot “We Are All Connected” produziert von Troublemakers.


----------

